# Steambuckler/Shogun Fantasy game



## malladin (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Folks,

I've recently started to lurk around here and see the great stuff that goes on in this forum, so I thought I'd share some of my own gaming experiences with y'all.

Firstly, this is my first story hour, so be gentle - constructive criticisms always aprreciated, though.

Before I start with the actual game, I think I'dbetter give you a bit of insight into our group and why this campaign is going to be a bit special for me, in particular.  Our gaming group has met sporadically since september due to a major change in my own life (namely going back to University at the age of 28 with 2 kids and a wife supporting the three of us).  As I'm usually the GM this means that we've not played much.  Some of you may also recognise me from the publisher forums as writer/designer/pratner in Malladin's Gate Press.  As I've been drastically trying to fit in what I can on the writing, it' smeant that unfortunately what gaming we have got done has been playtesting forthcoming products.  However, this summer, fellow Malladin's Gate designer Nigfel McClelland has said that he's going to run a game.  Nigel's games are legendary in our group, in that they are always top quality, but only happen once every 4-5 centuries .  Hence I'm very excited about playing something that I can just sit back and enjoy!

Next, on to the game.   The game is going to be run in a Rokugan-like setting, integrated with elements of 7th Sea (but not sure if we're going to be using the full Swashbuckling Adventures D20 or something more akin to standard D&D.  The european types have invaded 'Japan' (I get the impression that we're actually going to be using a map of Japan rather than the typical Rokugan map).  Most of the major clans are involved, but not all, and the europeans are all very different to Thean nations, for anyone familair with 7th Sea.  The Europeans have established a foothold on the islands and have since established a working truce with the natives.  The Europeans are also more technologically advanced than you might expect, with tech at early 19th century levels (breach (sp?) loading revolvers, steam powered autogyros, etc), but are still very much culturally and otherwise renaissance period, hence the Steambuckler tag.

Thats all for now,  Knowing how Nigel's games tend to work, there'll probably a slow trickle of information on the setting and characters over then enxt month or two as we build up to begining play (like a fine wine, the camoaign most be matured, aired and anticipated before it can be savoured  ).

Cheerio for now,

Ben


----------

